# Wiper motor



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

I own a 1966 pl411. when I bought the car the wiper motor did not work. I had the motor rebuild and am positive that it works. when ever I pull the switch for the wipers it blows the fuse for the wiper motor, igniton light, temp gauge, and fuel gauge. Ive checked the switch and it is in proper working order. Im not sure what it could still be so and help would be greatley appreciated.


----------

